# Prince William and Harry are half-brothers



## ginscpy (Mar 31, 2011)

Not really a secret ........

Which of the 2 was the son of Charles and Diana?


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2011)

Indeed...it was some guy in the british air force


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 31, 2011)

william is charles son.....harry is not


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

No way!


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2011)

way


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

Nuh-uh.

I don't believe it. All brits look alike anyway, so the claim that he must be somebody else's because he resembles him won't wash. He looks exactly like Princess Diana's side of the family...the Spencer side.

And the Windsors certainly don't give the story any credence. I think I'll go with them. 

He is a cute kid, who'd'a thunk he'd be the handsome one?


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 31, 2011)

Diana slept around ..........with this air force guy - and this unsavory Dodi Fayed character......

guess she went back to her roots


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## ekrem (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> All brits look alike anyway



Like every American look alike anyway.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Diana slept around ..........with this air force guy - and this unsavory Dodi Fayed character......
> 
> guess she went back to her roots


What made Dodi Fayed 'unsavory'?


----------



## whitehall (Apr 3, 2011)

Here in the colonies it's pretty hard to get a handle on the reverence for the monarchy that the Brits seem to hold dear to their hearts. Diana was nothing but pretty trailer trash with a title. She abandoned her family and took up with a jerk on the mainland and got killed in a car crash. What's the big deal? The Brit taxpayers have supported royal antics for a thousand years. When are they going to smarten up?


----------



## JohnA (Apr 3, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Here in the colonies it's pretty hard to get a handle on the reverence for the monarchy that the Brits seem to hold dear to their hearts. Diana was nothing but pretty trailer trash with a title. She abandoned her family and took up with a jerk on the mainland and got killed in a car crash. What's the big deal? The Brit taxpayers have supported royal antics for a thousand years. When are they going to smarten up?


  HOW DARE YOU  im british born 
 she was from a good upper middle class family something americans only dream about by some of the trash you have as leaders 

  now you have a mulotto with questionable citzenship running the show .
 you had a drunk carter . 
a  liar /cheater  clinton 
 a  bootleggers son   kennedy .another cheater 

 not much in solid human stock  to shout about there


----------



## Douger (Apr 3, 2011)

JohnA said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the colonies it's pretty hard to get a handle on the reverence for the monarchy that the Brits seem to hold dear to their hearts. Diana was nothing but pretty trailer trash with a title. She abandoned her family and took up with a jerk on the mainland and got killed in a car crash. What's the big deal? The Brit taxpayers have supported royal antics for a thousand years. When are they going to smarten up?
> ...


Go jump off a bridge, you inbred queen worshiping shithead.
I hate murkin govt., but I hate Inglatierra and Royal Lovers the most of all.
You fuckers are 100% non productive, snaggle toofed morons.
Go have a tea, MATE ( use Vaseline)


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

JohnA said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the colonies it's pretty hard to get a handle on the reverence for the monarchy that the Brits seem to hold dear to their hearts. Diana was nothing but pretty trailer trash with a title. She abandoned her family and took up with a jerk on the mainland and got killed in a car crash. What's the big deal? The Brit taxpayers have supported royal antics for a thousand years. When are they going to smarten up?
> ...


 
Di's blood was bluer than Charles'.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

anyway, Harry looks just like all the Spencers.


----------



## JohnA (Apr 4, 2011)

Douger said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Exactly my point  .
you act and post like the trailer trash , low bred , half witted fool you are   any retard can use insults and words like you just did .
answer my post with some substance if you can .


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 4, 2011)

JohnA said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > JohnA said:
> ...


Where are you getting "drunk Carter" from?  And is it proper to blame JFK for his father's actions?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> william is charles son.....harry is not




Will and Harry may not look alike, but that doesn't mean they don't have the same father.

Harry looks like Diana's brother, The Earl of Spencer:







Harry got the latent redhead gene's in Di's family, methinks.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2011)

I always saw the Spencer side and also his grandfather, Prince Phillip, in Harry.

William is the spitting image of Diana.  I miss her.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

I think William looks more like dad than mom as he gets older. When he was very young he was definitely her child.

The Spencers traditionally are red headed....Di stood out as a blood among them.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 4, 2011)

As to the house of Windsor being trailer trash types......  They do have their marital troubles that seem more in tune with the jukebox in a Tennessee honkey tonk than the highest standards of the nation.     And they do park their cars on their front lawn.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

That's Georgiana, Duchess of Devonshire (Di's ancestress)






Herself






And the prince.

I think the resemblence is pretty striking, but who knows, maybe they're also related to the other guy, lol. It is an island, after all....


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> That's Georgiana, Duchess of Devonshire (Di's ancestress)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah - I would think that he would look somewhat like his mom.

Nobody is questioning who his mother was.


----------



## Karen Kotze (Jun 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > All brits look alike anyway
> ...



What is wrong with people,William and Henry are not ....not half brothers,please leave them alone,they have been thru enough.Ofcos they are the children of Diana,and Charles.When Prince William got married i had Tear! Tear! Thinking alot that day about Princess Diana Our Princess (HAPPINESS ) to the Boyz !!!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2011)

then why did harry have a personal servant who's only job was to make sure the press didnt get harry's dna.....


----------



## Colin (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnA said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > JohnA said:
> ...



The only substance that emanates from douger's mouth is a rather unsavoury, smelly brown one. He's been on laxatives, so the tendency is for nothing but shit to fall from his gob these days. Just pass him some nice soft bum wipes and move on.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > william is charles son.....harry is not
> ...



damn i am shocked....i may have to reconsider......but that would mean i could be wrong!


----------



## California Girl (Jun 17, 2011)

William takes after his father's side of the family. Harry takes after his mother's side. No big deal. What matters is - thankfully - they both have enough of their mother in them to make decent heirs to the British throne.


----------



## Colin (Jun 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Not really a secret ........
> 
> Which of the 2 was the son of Charles and Diana?



You should stick to what you know about...the fifties and the sixties!


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> And is it proper to blame JFK for his father's actions?


As I recall, you blamed Bush for his grandfather's.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And is it proper to blame JFK for his father's actions?
> ...


You're pathetic.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


At least I'm not a flaming hypocrite.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 17, 2011)

> Prince William and Harry are half-brothers



And you're a half-wit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Pointing out that Bush's grandfather was a Nazi collaborator is the same as blaming Bush?

You're stupid.


----------

